# Rabbit 2 dr outside side whindow opening trim - sources ??



## dryenko (Mar 30, 2002)

Looking for some new ones, or excellent condition used ones.
Thanks, BC


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'd start with Vintage Rubber, and Mk1Autohaus (on eBay.) 
VR should have them, though.


----------

